

Are you male and competitive enough to work at SocialCam? - moomin
http://socialcam.com/jobs/problems#

======
mooism2
Why gender-specific?

~~~
moomin
There's a fair amount of research that suggests that "are you good enough"
tech recruiting is phenomenally male specific. The tone of social cam's
original posting "Are you good enough to work at Social Cam?" was practically
engineered to put off women.

